# Where To Get A Parnis Watch From



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

I live in the UK, just wondering where I can get hold of one of these watches - they do not seem to have a website or anything.

I don't use Ebay and don't have an account. I can see some on ebay.com but before go there I wanted to know if they are anywhere else.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

eBay tends to get the cheapest price depending on the model. Get an account man!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

kc104 said:


> I live in the UK, just wondering where I can get hold of one of these watches - they do not seem to have a website or anything.
> 
> I don't use Ebay and don't have an account. I can see some on ebay.com but before go there I wanted to know if they are anywhere else.


PM sent (they do have a shop afaik) ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Noto (Jan 2, 2012)

PaulBoy said:


> kc104 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in the UK, just wondering where I can get hold of one of these watches - they do not seem to have a website or anything.
> ...


Hi Paul i know your post is ANCIENT... but any idea you can book me up with the same PM i am looking for Parnis watches too. the IWC port copy looks so nice!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

kc104 said:


> I live in the UK, just wondering where I can get hold of one of these watches - they do not seem to have a website or anything.
> 
> I don't use Ebay and don't have an account. I can see some on ebay.com but before go there I wanted to know if they are anywhere else.


Strange. I did a websearch through AVG for "Parnis watches" and came up with their website, no problem.


----------



## rockyscotland (Apr 24, 2008)

I bought a Parnis Top Gun Homage to the IWC directly from Parnis. Delivery was about two weeks and it arrived in a poly bag and bubble wrap. The watch strap was a wee bit short but fitted the wrist on last hole 8", the watch is similar in looks to the IWC Â£6,000 for a mere Â£50 bargain or what.


----------

